# "Remembering Rubinstein" - Special Event



## jwcahill

Announcing a Special Event

REMEMBERING RUBINSTEIN

In aid of the Arthur Rubinstein International Music Society

Royal Academy of Music - In association with Annabelle Weidenfeld

Just twenty-five years after his death in December 1982, we celebrate and remember Arthur Rubinstein with a unique opportunity to watch video of him, a tribute especially filmed for the occasion by Daniel Barenboim and Zubin Mehta, a panel discussion chaired by Ronald Harwood between Max Wilcox, his close recording collaborator since 1959, Janina Fialkowska, his last protégé whose career he launched following her prize at his inaugural Master Piano competition in 1974, and members of the Guarneri String Quartet with whom he performed and recorded many times.

The second half of the evening will include Mozart's Piano Sonata in D major K.576 and Chopin's Revolutionary Etude in C minor, Op. 10, No. 12, played by Alexander Gavrylyuk, first prize-winner of the 2005 Rubinstein Competition, and a performance of the Schumann Piano Quintet in E flat Op. 44b, given by Janina Fialkowska and the Guarneri String Quartet.

TUESDAY, January 22nd, 2008 at 8:30 PM

Duke's Hall, Royal Academy of Music
Marylebone Road, London, NW1 5HT

GUARNERI STRING QUARTET
JANINA FIALKIOWSKA (piano)
ALEXANDER GAVRYLYUK (piano)
RONALD HARWOOD (author and playwright)
MAX WILCOX (record producer)

Tickets £25 reserved and £20 unreserved, (concessions £18 and £15), 
from the Royal Academy of Music Box Office
from January 7th, 2008 (tel: 020 7873 7300).

In aid of the Arthur Rubinstein International Music Society.

Thank You!

Jonathan Cahill
http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/HomageToArthurRubinstein/


----------



## shsherm

I heard Rubinstein play Beethoven 3rd piano concerto with the Chicago Symphony in about 1960.


----------

